# New Urban Decay Naked Smoky Palette



## preta e loira (May 31, 2015)

Pic @udwende


----------



## stylabell (May 31, 2015)

Oh omg, I need more info and photos. I'm so excited!


----------



## mango13 (May 31, 2015)

Yay! It has its own thread!!!


----------



## Mayanas (May 31, 2015)

preta e loira said:


> Pic @udwende


  Omg i need it.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 31, 2015)

Lol! This was allllll over my IG today. At least 6 pages I follow re-gramed it from the same source.

  Either way, I'm excited to see what shadows it holds!


----------



## katred (May 31, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Lol! This was allllll over my IG today. At least 6 pages I follow re-gramed it from the same source.  Either way, I'm excited to see what shadows it holds!


  Yup. I found the same photo (which is quite lovely) and was coming to post it, but you people are way ahead of me.   UD already did at least one smoky palette, IIRC, although I think it was called something else. I'm curious to see what sort of shades are included, because there are a lot of smoky-eye palettes already, but UD are capable of doing something special.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 1, 2015)

This looks interesting. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds great  I have yet to get 1-3 palettes my daughter has all three and she loves them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2015)

katred said:


> UD already did at least one smoky palette, IIRC, although I think it was called something else. I'm curious to see what sort of shades are included, because there are a lot of smoky-eye palettes already, but UD are capable of doing something special.


  I have the original UD Smoked Palette. It's called exactly that Smoked. In it was the then "new" formula of UD shadows.


Kinky: A pale beige color 	
Freestyle: A peach 	
Mushroom: A warm pale gray shimmer 	
Backdoor: A matte brown 	
Blackout: A matte black 	
Barlust: A shimmery bronze brown 	
Rockstar: Shimmery deep blackened purple 	
Evidence: Dark shimmery navy blue 	
Loaded: Deep metallic emerald green 	
Asphalt: Deep shimmery gunmetal gray. 	
And A full sized Perversion 24/7 pencil 
  It also came with a book of suggested looks for the palette and a mini UDPP. I love this palette and I'm sure to grab the next one too provided they don't repeat too many colors.


----------



## Heidi K (Jun 1, 2015)

I saw on UD's FB page that they have a video ad for it and it has a quick shot of the palette. It looks like it's the same size as the other Naked palettes (1-3) but all really dark colors.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2015)

Saw some photos on IG that were re-gramed from "you know who."  It looks promising!! Given how it swatches in stores... I might be able to get it nearly free. I have $50 in ulta platinum credit or whatever it's called. And i've yet to buy a refill clarisonic head and they're 5x points right now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> I saw on UD's FB page that they have a video ad for it and it has a quick shot of the palette. It looks like it's the same size as the other Naked palettes (1-3) but all really dark colors.


  Going to take a look now!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2015)

Because I am a dedicated beauty junkie here are the color names. I paused the hell out of that video.


High 	
Dirtysweet 	
Radar 	
Armor 	
Slanted 	
Dagger 	
Black Market 	
Smolder 	
Password 	
Whiskey 	
Combust 	
Thirteen 
 
  I was going to post a pic of the screen shot I got the info from but I remember the take down message UD issued to Specktra the last time we had pics of the Electric Palette before it was launched. Someone also posted a screen shot on the UD FB page so that's there.


----------



## HappyHippy (Jun 1, 2015)

I just saw this pic and rushed over here to see what the fuzz is about. But no further info than the picture for now. Damn.


----------



## HappyHippy (Jun 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Because I am a dedicated beauty junkie here are the color names. I paused the hell out of that video.
> 
> 
> High
> ...


Thanks for the info. Found a pic, very underwhelmed.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Because I am a dedicated beauty junkie here are the color names. I paused the hell out of that video.
> 
> High
> Dirtysweet
> ...


  Wow. I totally missed that. :lol:


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2015)

There's a regram of the palette on Specktra's Instagram (original post by lipstickjunkieforever), for those of you who want a closer look.  There are some gorgeous colours in there, IMO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2015)

I really love the look of this palette


----------



## Howards End (Jun 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I really love the look of this palette


  ITA, this is the first time I've ever been tempted to buy UD!  (I've never purchased anything from them lol)


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 1, 2015)

Getting this for sure. I have the Smoked palette too, but this is different, it's Naked Smoky lol.


----------



## 5tyles (Jun 1, 2015)

I used to be a die hard UD fan but none of their recent releases have really captured my attention....


  HOWEVER I kind of really want this palette but will wait to see swatches and such before buying!


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 1, 2015)

Sold. (Almost certainly).


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Saw some photos on IG that were re-gramed from "you know who."  It looks promising!! Given how it swatches in stores... I might be able to get it nearly free. I have $50 in ulta platinum credit or whatever it's called. And i've yet to buy a refill clarisonic head and they're 5x points right now.


  Here's the original  https://instagram.com/p/3ZetozK8XA/


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3ZetozK8XA/


  Hmmmmmmmm. Pretty underwhelming for me. I'll have to swatch in person!


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 1, 2015)

katred said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3ZetozK8XA/


Hum looked better in T's promo picture ....  in this swatch some colours look patchy and is it me or the light taupy-mauve don't show up on her skin. 
  This palette should be permanent like to rest of UD Naked palette so no rush to buy this one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2015)

I just saw the Temptalia post - I can't wait because I love UD palettes (although I never get the Anniversary/Box of Shadows palettes) and Whisky, Smolder, Armor, and Dagger look pretty awesome. 


Rinstar said:


> Getting this for sure. I have the Smoked palette too, but this is different, it's Naked Smoky lol.


  Exactly! I mean I can't really do a smokey eye with only the Smoked Palette as every shade is so dark.


----------



## mango13 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like the fact that there is a shadow called THIRTEEN!


----------



## Honi (Jun 2, 2015)

Closeup of the actual palette: https://www.facebook.com/daisybeautymagazine/posts/940515629304933


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2015)

Honi said:


> Closeup of the actual palette: https://www.facebook.com/daisybeautymagazine/posts/940515629304933


  Thanks! Hmmm, not sure if I want it now...


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 2, 2015)

T's just post some swatch, look way better then in the Facebook link


----------



## nt234 (Jun 2, 2015)

The swatches look gorgeous...I'm definitely going to have to make room in my makeup stash for this!


----------



## Mazi (Jun 2, 2015)

kandee has the palette already...swatches at the end. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t337oFdwDMg
  better swatches on her blog http://www.kandeej.com/2015/06/come-see-new-urban-decay-naked-smoky.html


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 2, 2015)

Xsparkage has swatches as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmmmmmmmm. Pretty underwhelming for me. I'll have to swatch in person!


    Reminds me of the last Chanel quint that I purchased, L'Intemporel De Chanel minus the bright green in the 
   Chanel palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Xsparkage has swatches as well.


   Nice


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmmmmmmmm. Pretty underwhelming for me. I'll have to swatch in person!


  Yeah, I don't know, I was intrigued by the video until I saw the colors close up. I feel like I have them all already in different palettes. Definitely have to see in person.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah, I don't know, I was intrigued by the video until I saw the colors close up. I feel like I have them all already in different palettes. Definitely have to see in person.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

Smolder is calling me!!!! I hope the release it as a single shadow.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 3, 2015)

Credit to IG user  She has a video on her page as well


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

Karen:
  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/urban-decay-naked-smoky-palette/

  She always makes me want stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_Urban Decay Naked Smoky swatches from the left: High, Dirtysweet and Radar_




_Urban Decay Naked Smoky swatches from the left: Armor, Slanted and Dagger_




_Urban Decay Naked Smoky swatches from the left: Black Market, Smolder and Password_




_Urban Decay Naked Smoky swatches from the left: Whiskey, Combust and Thirteen_


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Smolder is calling me!!!! I hope the release it as a single shadow.


  OMG it's hotness!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I have 3 and I use it almost daily along with my ABH ones.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Karen:
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/urban-decay-naked-smoky-palette/
> 
> She always makes me want stuff
> ...


  Yep she makes me want it.

  Black Market, Smolder and Password looks great. Those three alone would make a great look.
  Who the hell am I kidding I'm getting this.


  I'm home today and watching YouTube. Every beauty video has the Naked Smoky trailer attached.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

mango13 said:


> I like the fact that there is a shadow called THIRTEEN!


  Me too, my bday is on the 13th!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yep she makes me want it.
> 
> Black Market, Smolder and Password looks great. Those three alone would make a great look.
> Who the hell am I kidding I'm getting this.
> ...


  I'm about to put my coins aside for this bad boy, lol. I hate that she does this to me. I would be like "Nahhhh", see it on Karen and I'm suddenly the biggest advocate! Yup re those 3 colors, throw in some Darkside from 3 (my fav color so I may have thrown it in regardless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  I have that Sephora 10% from hitting VIB, but it expires like next week. Do those codes ever go past the date?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm about to put my coins aside for this bad boy, lol. I hate that she does this to me. I would be like "Nahhhh", see it on Karen and I'm suddenly the biggest advocate! Yup re those 3 colors, throw in some Darkside from 3 (my fav color so I may have thrown it in regardless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  From what I understand its a generic code. You can use it once a year. If the code that you have doesn't work when you try go to the Sephora thread and ask. They know the code for the generic one.


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm about to put my coins aside for this bad boy, lol. I hate that she does this to me. I would be like "Nahhhh", see it on Karen and I'm suddenly the biggest advocate! Yup re those 3 colors, throw in some Darkside from 3 (my fav color so I may have thrown it in regardless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG you just reminded me that I still have my VIB code too!!!! Thanks!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> OMG you just reminded me that I still have my VIB code too!!!! Thanks!


  You're welcome! There isn't anything I'm pressed to get that's the thing. Let me go through my loves...I want to save it for this!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> From what I understand its a generic code. You can use it once a year. If the code that you have doesn't work when you try go to the Sephora thread and ask. They know the code for the generic one.


  Thanks. I did see that code floating around in there...


----------



## mango13 (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Me too, my bday is on the 13th!


  Thirteen is my lucky number! When is your B-Day?


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jun 3, 2015)

Karen makes everything look good.  I just think I have most of these colors in some of the palettes I already own.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

mango13 said:


> Thirteen is my lucky number! When is your B-Day?


  March! Is your bday on the 13th too? Or is it just your lucky number?


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 4, 2015)

First vid I've seen..and it's Missy Lynn.
  I wished she swatched them on her arm though.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 4, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> First vid I've seen..and it's Missy Lynn. I wished she swatched them on her arm though.


  Love this chick. Thanks. They looked good even on her finger tips, lol! She's giving one away, I didn't check out the contest rules...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2015)

The middle six shades are the ones I'm drawn to the most. If just those six were in one palette, I would be tempted to bite. Otherwise, fingers crossed that at least Smolder and Password become available individually.  (Unrelated note: Another one born on a 13th here. August, in my case.)


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> First vid I've seen..and it's Missy Lynn.
> *I wished she swatched them on her arm though. *


  She did! On her IG. I posted them in some other thread where we were talking about the palette. Posting it again below. hers are by far the most impressive swatches of the palette I've seen!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh, I think she did say that in the vid.. Lol. thanx! 
  They do look really good...


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Oh, I think she did say that in the vid.. Lol. thanx!
> They do look really good...


  Yup! Especially that right half!!


----------



## IdreamofMAC (Jun 18, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 8, 2015)

Is anyone up waiting to order this lol


----------



## sagehen (Jul 8, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Is anyone up waiting to order this lol


  I just did. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I just did. Now the waiting begins.


I finally got to place my order smh feels like a MAC release


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

I placed an order for the Smoky Palette too! I can't believe this is my first Naked palette.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 8, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Is anyone up waiting to order this lol


  I had it in my cart around 3:30am but didn't pull the trigger. I want to use my Sephora discount from becoming VIB...when is it releasing there. Anyone know?


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jul 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I had it in my cart around 3:30am but didn't pull the trigger. I want to use my Sephora discount from becoming VIB...when is it releasing there. Anyone know?


July 16 at sephora/ulta stores... as far as online I have no idea. Im debating on whether or not I wanna get it at the sephora store when it launches or shoppers so I can get points.


----------



## HappyHippy (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope. I was so so so curious when I heard about this and I would love another loaded. I hoped that smoked and naked 1 would get a baby. When I saw the colours I quickly realised that these colours are colours I have to work with because they don't work with me.

  I would use the shit out of black market and whiskey but the rest feels like I was trying to read a Mandarin newspaper. Can't be bothered to spend money on something and then put a lot of effort into watching youtube tutorials to make it work. I want colours that work with me or colours that are so amazing that I would work with it. Loaded, Woodstock, Goldmine, Rockstar are colours that I would love to work with. The colours in this pallet are just too plain to give a damn.

  I'm not planning on spending on a pallet that looks gorgous on the outside but would be totally useless from the inside.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 8, 2015)

Rebellefleur said:


> July 16 at sephora/ulta stores... as far as online I have no idea. Im debating on whether or not I wanna get it at the sephora store when it launches or shoppers so I can get points.


  According to Temptalia, July 8th at urbandecay.com; July 12th online at ULTA (July 16th in-stores); mid-July at Sephora, Macy’s, Beauty.com

  Edit:  I went online at Sephora and it's up but won't be available to order until the 12th.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 8, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> According to Temptalia, July 8th at urbandecay.com; July 12th online at ULTA (July 16th in-stores); mid-July at Sephora, Macy’s, Beauty.com
> 
> Edit:  I went online at Sephora and it's up but won't be available to order until the 12th.


  Thanks, and in Sephora stores on the 16th as well.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jul 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, and in Sephora stores on the 16th as well.


  Let me know how you like it once you get it.  I had one of the other ones (can't remember which one) and I hardly ever used it so I'm going to wait a while before I decide if I want to get the smokey one or not.


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm going to order this from Sephora on the 12th using my VIB renewal code. Do I need it? Not really, I have some other greys. Still, I love the Naked palettes I have (original, N3 and Naked Basics 2) so I know it will get used.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes but i can wait till November for the Sephora sale. I'm not VIB Rouge (only VIB) so I know i won't be able to buy it right away at Sephora and it is not a must have as i'm not using much my UD other Naked palette (have all three) so really I think I want more to have the collection then anything else! LOL


----------



## montREALady (Jul 8, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Let me know how you like it once you get it.  I had one of the other ones (can't remember which one) and I hardly ever used it so I'm going to wait a while before I decide if I want to get the smokey one or not.


  I only have 3 and love it. I don't even need Smoky tbh, lol. I didn't want it at first then I saw Karen's swatches.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 8, 2015)

I am mad because I didn't realize that I had to put in the code for the two-day shipping. Why didn't you make that clear Urban Decay! I just went to the site and there is now a message reminding people to use the free two-day shipping when you order the Naked Smokey palette. It said free two-day shipping on the page for the Naked Smokey palette.  Aargh. FWP.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 8, 2015)

My palette shipped will be here Friday. I can't wait


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am mad because I didn't realize that I had to put in the code for the two-day shipping. Why didn't you make that clear Urban Decay! I just went to the site and there is now a message reminding people to use the free two-day shipping when you order the Naked Smokey palette. It said free two-day shipping on the page for the Naked Smokey palette. Aargh. FWP.


  Call them and ask them to add it if it hasn't already gone to warehouse. Or cancel and reorder lol. UD's CS is not very good IMO!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am mad because I didn't realize that I had to put in the code for the two-day shipping. Why didn't you make that clear Urban Decay! I just went to the site and there is now a message reminding people to use the free two-day shipping when you order the Naked Smokey palette. It said free two-day shipping on the page for the Naked Smokey palette. Aargh. FWP.


  I almost made the same mistake. They did not make it clear at all how to redeem that two-day shipping. It defaulted to regular shipping. I played around with the shipping options and only then did I figure it out. Not user-friendly at all.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am mad because I didn't realize that I had to put in the code for the two-day shipping. Why didn't you make that clear Urban Decay! I just went to the site and there is now a message reminding people to use the free two-day shipping when you order the Naked Smokey palette. It said free two-day shipping on the page for the Naked Smokey palette. Aargh. FWP.


  Really!  Are you sure!

  I didn't have to enter a code...it automatically defaulted to free two day shipping!

  UD just emailed me my tracking....YAY


----------



## sagehen (Jul 8, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Really!  Are you sure!  I didn't have to enter a code...it automatically defaulted to free two day shipping!  UD just emailed me my tracking....YAY


 I will check in a minute, but I know I did not select an option, so if I was supposed to, I am screwed. There is a tiny banner on the website that says to make sure to select that option, and I didn't.  eta: yep, it says ups ground shipping is what I got.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 8, 2015)

I have naked 1 and 3 plus the UD smoked palette so I feel like this is just overkill for me I only really like the gray shade.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 9, 2015)

I ordered mine yesterday. Couldn't pass up free 2-day shipping. Or wait for Sephora/Ulta to get it.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 10, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> I ordered mine yesterday. Couldn't pass up free 2-day shipping. Or wait for Sephora/Ulta to get it.:haha:


  And it's here...


----------



## Shars (Jul 10, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


>


  It's so pretty!!! I'd love to see swatches if you get a chance. I'm still deciding if I NEED it lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mines came too


----------



## mango13 (Jul 11, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Mines came too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine came too! It's too pretty to touch!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 11, 2015)

The palette is now up on Sephora.com.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The palette is now up on Sephora.com.


Are you getting one?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Are you getting one?


  Tempted. Did you get one?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Tempted. Did you get one?


Not yet but I added one to my cart.  Thinking it over.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 12, 2015)

Dupe


----------



## montREALady (Jul 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Not yet but I added one to my cart.  Thinking it over.


  In my cart too. It's perm so no real rush plus I don't really do much smokey eye in the summer. Heck I don't even really need the palette! Karen did this!


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The palette is now up on Sephora.com.


I just ordered with my VIB renewal code. I have very few greys in my collection (Smoke & Diamonds and Silver Ring) and a couple of near greys that I've been enjoying lately (Sex and the Oyster, Moth Brown) so this doesn't feel like overkill. I like that there are satins and mattes in the palette that I know I'll mix with other favourites, and I love UD's base shimmer shades like Sin, Sidecar, Burnout and Liar) so I'm happy to have a few more.

  I'm not buying much makeup any more because I really don't need anything, but I knew as soon as I saw this that I'd be getting it.


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone tried their palette yet? Is it as good as the other Naked palettes, or do you agree with T that it's of lesser quality?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 13, 2015)

Audrey C said:


> Anyone tried their palette yet? Is it as good as the other Naked palettes, or do you agree with T that it's of lesser quality?


  I have it on today I love it but naked 1-3 are more creamier.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll be nabbing mine on Thursday when it launches in-store.  I'm odd like that, wanting to check the palette before I leave. I'd rather avoid online orders for potential breakage issues.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's so pretty!!! I'd love to see swatches if you get a chance. I'm still deciding if I NEED it lol.


  Here ya go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Top-Bottom: Thirteen, Combust, Whiskey, Password, Smolder, Black Market, Dagger, Slanted, Armor, Radar, Dirtysweet, High  All swatched over MAC Painterly PLWPP. NC43-ish.


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> All swatched over MAC Painterly PLWPP. NC43-ish.


  Thank you!! They look really smooth.


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm impressed with Sephora; I ordered mine on Sunday and it's on the truck for delivery today. That might be typical in the US, but it usually takes well over a week for me to get my packages. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm debating whether I need this. I don't have colors like this because I tend to avoid grays. I never/ rarely use my nakeds 1-3 and I have eyeshadows I haven't even opened yet.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!! They look really smooth.


  You're welcome. I only had trouble with Black Market and Password. I had to layer them a few times to get the to apply smoothly and evenly. Very patchy. Not sure if it's because I swatched over Painterly and not an actual primer though.


----------



## Shars (Jul 15, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> You're welcome. I only had trouble with Black Market and Password. I had to layer them a few times to get the to apply smoothly and evenly. Very patchy. Not sure if it's because I swatched over Painterly and not an actual primer though.


  Ok. That's for the heads up. I'll probably get it later in the year. I need to go on a makeup buying break!


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 15, 2015)

My palette arrived today. I did a quick look with it, based on their 'Everyday Smoky' look. I used Combust, Armor (the only loose glitter shade) and Password as suggested but went back in to use Dirtysweet (LOVE) on the centre lid portion (Combust alone was too bland) and Thirteen under the brow. So far, i really like the palette. I know Password is getting some bad press but it went on ok for me today. It's worth noting that I don't like a very dark or opaque crease (where I used it), so it wouldn't bother me if it went on lighter. That works for me.

  I'll post more fulsome feedback when I've had a chance to really play with more of the shades. So far I like what I see.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Addict4MAC said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The light colors look pretty good on your skin. I think we are similar skin tones.  





Melrose said:


> I'm debating whether I need this. I don't have colors like this because I tend to avoid grays. I never/ rarely use my nakeds 1-3 and I have eyeshadows I haven't even opened yet.


  I'm in the same predicament especially with the 'haven't even opened' comment. I don't use grays much either but I've been loving the looks I've seen with the sparkly gray color.  I used a Nars grayish shade today I don't ever remember using and I liked the look a bunch.  I was all set to order this palette tonight but I went on a mega haul today.  I have some thinking to do. On a positive note, my lost Urban Decay package from the sale turned up today.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The light colors look pretty good on your skin. I think we are similar skin tones.


  Thanks!


----------



## CCKK (Jul 17, 2015)

I feel like I am on UD and MAC overdose. I want this palette and I can't wait to grab. I lucked up and found a Vice 2 palette and wanted to share my excitement.


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 17, 2015)

I did a bronzy smoky look today using:

  Combust - transition
  Thirteen - mixed with Combust for under brow
  High - inner corner (some glitter)
  Dirtysweet - inner 2/3 of lid
  Radar - outer 1/3 of lid
  Whiskey - crease/corner

  I'm still really liking this palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: Today I tried Slanted and Dagger. This palette is officially a keeper!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 23, 2015)

I used my palette for the first time today. I really liked it I didn't have any problems with pigmentation. I used combust on the lid and password and smolder in the crease. I love the gray tones.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 24, 2015)

I really, really, really like this palette- and I've been using the lighter shades.


  BTW, Whiskey kills it as a liner shade. Wow.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 16, 2015)

Make up by Naked Smoky


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 16, 2015)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Make up by Naked Smoky


  Love it! and your lashes are beautiful!!


----------



## nt234 (Sep 16, 2015)

I think this one's going on my Christmas list. It's gorgeous, and this will give me time to try to use more of my Naked 2 palette!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 16, 2015)

I used my naked smoky palette for Disneyland did a smoky eye for my maleficent look.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 17, 2015)

I done some family pictures recently and used the UD Smoky nude palette and remade Vintage or Tacky tutorials ... a really simple eye look really natural with thirtheen (moving lid and highlighter) , combust (transition)  and whiskey (outer V).


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Sep 22, 2015)

I have to say I let myself get carried away by (?) the hype. I bought it last month and only used the matte brown shades. The others were simply too dark for me. I really wanted to love this palette but oh well.


----------



## makeupbyandrea (Sep 22, 2015)

Definitely considering getting this one. At first glance, I thought it was a pass for me but I'm very into smoky eye looks lately and this one just keeps calling my name.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 22, 2015)

makeupbyandrea said:


> Definitely considering getting this one. At first glance, I thought it was a pass for me but I'm very into smoky eye looks lately and this one just keeps calling my name.


----------



## makeupbyandrea (Sep 23, 2015)

I was so relieved when I first saw pictures and I thought I could be passing, considering I have the Naked 2 and 3 and although I used them a lot when I first got them, they're just sitting there now. But now I feel the hype rushing through me and can't stop envisioning all the possible looks I could do with it. Even when to sephora to swatch all the colours. I think I won't be able to resist it hahaha


----------



## nt234 (Sep 30, 2015)

makeupbyandrea said:


> I was so relieved when I first saw pictures and I thought I could be passing, considering I have the Naked 2 and 3 and although I used them a lot when I first got them, they're just sitting there now. But now I feel the hype rushing through me and can't stop envisioning all the possible looks I could do with it. Even when to sephora to swatch all the colours. I think I won't be able to resist it hahaha


  That's exactly how I feel, lol!


----------

